# 3 year old Torano Blend from the Vault



## Jicle (Jan 19, 2017)

Soo good, my first in my humi full of various 3 to 4 year olds.


----------



## CigarHooligan (Jul 9, 2016)

I can honestly that I have yet to enjoy any Torano cigar. They are on my list but when i stop into a local b&m i tend to act like a 12 year old child with ADHD...


----------



## oreo1983 (Jul 20, 2017)

That was my first cigar ever, not 3 years old of course, but I still remember, Torano 1959 Silver Edition. They have it in Philadelphia, I can't wait to purchase some


----------

